
The Stumble Effect: StumbleUpon Hits the Big Leagues - muimui
http://www.brentcsutoras.com/2009/03/23/stumble-effect/
======
villageidiot
The author (Brent Csutoras) "specializes in Viral linkbait". Could this
article be an example, perhaps?

